# Cold War Bunker Open Day - Sunday 3rd June



## Krypton (May 13, 2012)

*Sunday 3rd June - 11am til 3pm​*
Chop Gate ROC Post Open Day





A fantastic and rare opportunity for the public to step back in time to the Cold War and see exactly what was going on in one of the governments 1563 Monitoring Posts, manned by the Royal Observer Corps.

The underground bunker will be set up on the day exactly how it would have looked in the late 1980's before they were all closed in 1991. 

Above ground there will be a large display of other Royal Observer Corps equipment, documents and uniforms plus the chance to speak directly to the people that worked in the posts.

There will be a barbeque (weather permitting) on a first come first served basis.

Please park in the village hall car park and follow the signs up to the bunker. 

Please note, there is no disabled access and all visitors must be fit to descend the 20ft ladder.

Entry is free but donations are appreciated to help us keep doing what we continue to do.

These events always prove very popular with open days attracting over 200 vistors, with visitors in the past travelling as far as Edinburgh, Norfolk, Leicester, Derby and Wales.

Dont miss out, see you on the 3rd 





*Please note - no items of value are left in the bunker when not in use. It remains locked and alarmed when not in use.*​


----------



## tigger2 (May 13, 2012)

Need to edit your thread title Krypton.....


----------



## Krypton (May 13, 2012)

Oops i have put May instead of June - can a mod change it please - thanks


----------

